# My Halloween 2014



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

I have not been on the forum in a long long time! I moved and got a new job at a Value Village here in Medicine Hat, Alberta and they do Halloween for 2 months. So that means dressing up in costume everyday for 2 months. On top of that they made me head Halloween Coordinator. So until I get the time to load all the pictures into my albums here I will give you a link to my pinterest board which I needed to keep track of all the costumes I made to do it right. The store had the most Halloween sales ever and the boss even told everyone he gave all the credit to me. I was proud!

















http://www.pinterest.com/katster57/my-halloween-costumes-2014/

Next year (as they asked if I would do it again) I would sincerely like to do a new costume for every day of the 2 months. This year I had to repeat them a couple times as my final count was at 28 but I got to change a few of them up by using accessories from other ones. But that will have to wait to be seen as it was it was exhausting and not only making them but the whole getting ready and wearing them for 8 to 10 hours at work and trying to work in them at the busiest time of the year. Definitely not for the faint of heart and so different from wearing one costume for a few hours once a year! Oh and this was the kicker I do not drive so I take the metro transit which is not only one bus but 2, so imagine some of those costumes on a public bus through the city!!! Some odd moments happened especially early on in the 2 months. Like Franken' Bride and The Reaper of Lost Souls costumes. The Scottish Punk girl got some unwanted attention from the police while walking to the metro station and that is a mile walk to get there before I can even get on the bus! I am sorry to say (while cackling) that I made one little girl scream and cry hysterically at the store in my witch costume! Proud moment. And a grown man scream like a girl in my simple clown outfit. I never met anyone with a clown phobia, but there he was in the Halloween section at the store with his wife and 2 girls. Another proud moment. I did feel bad when his kids looked at me like I had done something horrid to there dad. LOL! Which one was my favorite? I can honestly say Captain Jack Sparrow but surprisingly The Old Snarly Lady complete with varicose veins on my legs was so much fun as even my co workers did not recognized me and I went in to work early to go around and harass the customers. One lady I kept nudging with my cane to bug her gave me hell and said not to be so mean as other people need to shop here without being harassed, then screamed out loud when I told her who I was and I had half the store around me trying to figure out what was going on. That wig cost me $1.00 in the used section. It was covered in dirt and smelled really bad but there was a gem under there when washed out. So if you get the time please leave a note and let me know which one is your fave as this will also help guide me towards the making of next years costumes.
P.S get a load of Rasta Man's t-shirt I found at the store. I was looking for a simple tie die shirt and found that one. Too Perfect!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow! You have some fantastic costumes. I don't think I could even begin to pick a favorite. But I have to say, Your Amish man, he looks like what I imagine a young Woody Allen would have looked, had he been Amish. I feel bad now I gave my six stuffed animal sharks away already. I could have sent them to you, and I imagine you would have come up with a really killer Sharknado costume. I'll show you what I came up with if I ever get the pictures from my daughter. But I bet you would have knocked it out of the ballpark, like you did with all your costumes. Good job.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

My fave is the franken bride and spiderwitch. You def can sew right? I could never make some of these! They are really unique.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

scareme said:


> Wow! You have some fantastic costumes. I don't think I could even begin to pick a favorite. But I have to say, Your Amish man, he looks like what I imagine a young Woody Allen would have looked, had he been Amish. I feel bad now I gave my six stuffed animal sharks away already. I could have sent them to you, and I imagine you would have come up with a really killer Sharknado costume. I'll show you what I came up with if I ever get the pictures from my daughter. But I bet you would have knocked it out of the ballpark, like you did with all your costumes. Good job.


 Hahaha Now that is a great idea with the sharks and I am definitely going to keep that one in mind! Thanks for the compliment on the Amish Man. We have a ton of Huderite customers that frequent the store and all the Huderite ladies kept following me around and giggling amongst themselves but the men all gave me very queer looks and stayed well away from me.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

matrixmom said:


> My fave is the franken bride and spiderwitch. You def can sew right? I could never make some of these! They are really unique.


 Matrixmom; I do sew but on this Halloween endeavor I found alot of the costumes in the seasonal section at the store and really built them up to my own specifics and added my own weirdness to them. My creations usually start with a base costume I find at the thrift store as in Franken' Bride the dress was already made and I almost died when a couple months later I found the wig kicking around on the floor at work and I already had the stockings (that matched the wig) from my Spider Witch costume from last year. I knew I was going to do alot of costumes this year so I tried to do them as simple as I could, but I did get carried away with some of them. I just bought a used serger from work, now if I can only figure out how to thread the darn thing!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Very cool! Will have to check out your Pinterest.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

How fun is that...a different costume for 2 months!!! All of your costumes are great ...if you forced me
to pick, I liked the Nerd and the Amish guy.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh Kat so good to see you back on line!! I love your costumes, everyone is awesome! It's hard to pick, I love the old lady, the Geisha and the punk girl...oh and the nerd!! My favourite detail are the eyes on the crow, love it!

Congrats on a job well done Kat!!


----------



## raureru (Nov 14, 2014)

The costumes look great.


----------



## luizacarmo (Nov 22, 2014)

The spiderwitch <3


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Love the black witch skirt. Great costumes. I'm impressed.


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

How fun!!! I like the two you posted here the most! FABULOUS costumes! I also love your Spider Witch and Cleopatra. I have an aversion to clowns, but I like your clown. Old Lady looks authentic! And I got a chuckle out of Cereal Killer.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Your costumes are great. Wonderful job. My favorites are the Jack Sparrow, I have a soft spot for him, and the Amish guy and the nerd.

Marie


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Loved them all but I think beer girl is my fav


----------

